# Rifle range



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

Any 100 yard rifle ranges out there around Virginia Beach besides C2 Shooting Center? Nice enough place, but I'm not a fan of charging by the hour. I'm used to paying $10 and having at it. C2 charges you about $12/hour, and that's the military rate. That adds up, and I feel like I'm under pressure to get done quickly. Any recommendations in eastern VA?


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

Chickahominy Wildlife Management Area which is located just east of Williamsburg has a 100yd range. its about an hour drive from VA beach. i used it just prior to deer season to sight in my muzzeloader and is at no charge. there are no facilities out there so dont forget to bring anything. 

good luck out there.

The Chickahominy Wildlife Management Area is most readily approached from state route 5 eight miles east of Charles City Courthouse, at Rustic. Here, take route 623 north. The area may also be approached from U.S. Route 60 at Providence Forge by taking State Highway 155 south; then left onto route 614;, left again on 615 and bear right onto 623. Consult the map for greater detail.

here's the link, http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/wmas/detail.asp?pid=1


----------



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

you da man, thanks. an hour, huh? not too bad.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah, its a bit of a drive but is worth it. its quiet and out of the way from everything. be sure and take your own targets.

good luck out there.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Creeds*

There is one in creeds Im not sure of the name but you can go to 200 yards
here is the # 757-426-9953


----------



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks, chris. i'll call, but isn't that C2?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Not sure but they charge 15.00 per day I think


----------



## Burnsie (Jul 20, 2009)

filly said:


> thanks, chris. i'll call, but isn't that C2?


Yes, that is C2's number.

-Burnsie


----------

